# Im wondering what carbs will work on a J model? And.....



## militarymonark (Feb 9, 2014)

Im not sure which carbs fit a j-model whizzer so if anyone can help me out with that. Also where is a good place to get a h-model rebuild kit?


----------



## Schwinncoll (Feb 26, 2014)

correct is Carter Model N with fuel inlet down through the top, not the side.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 26, 2014)

militarymonark said:


> Im not sure which carbs fit a j-model whizzer so if anyone can help me out with that. Also where is a good place to get a h-model rebuild kit?




Memory Lane?


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Feb 26, 2014)

Try whizzer works in ohio, they are very helpful.


----------

